# Tne Lone Platy Fry



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

I just found a baby platy in my filter when i took it out to change the media! It's all by itself, and I thoroughly looked through my tank. My only mature female wasn't acting strange or looking extremely prego, and I found a BABY. I'm so happy, I'm getting a breeder net to put it in as soon as I can. (I live in Mayland, hit by the huge storm) It has black fins, and maybe 2-3 days old. Tips?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Livebearers can eat finely crushed up food. You want to crush it to a powder. You can also buy Hikari first bites, or feed it decapsulated brine shrimp eggs. Remember that a fish that small doesnt eat a lot, but they like to eat several times a day. Feed it very small amounts 3 to 5 times a day. When that fish reaches about 1/2 inch it should be safe to move into the tank. Keep the water fairly clean while the fry is growing.


----------



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks, I though for sure she would die overnight, but she's fine. She eats the crushed up flakes, and seems to be liking the little set-up I put her in. I'm still snowed in, and it'll be a day or so before she's in a real tank. This is so exciting! Once she's big enough, I'll post some pictures.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Congrats on your fry!
We have four Sunset Fire Platy fry ourselves... they're cute but man were they hard to fish out of their parent's tank! They are so so tiny when they're born. I'd bet they were even smaller than the guppy fry we have. (We have two batches of molly fry, the platies, a batch of guppy fry, and a prego guppy so we have our hands full of babies!) :]
Make sure if you leave her in the big tank to wrap pantyhose or gauze around the filter intake so she doesn't get sucked up.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Petsmart also sells a prefilter sponge that is made for Fluval filters but I have used them on other filters. Right now I have one on a Aquaclear 20 (fry) and one on a small Whisper filter (shrimp).


----------



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks, I set up a tank just for her. I don't live anywhere near a Petsmart or petco or any big-named stores... just family-owned shops. I'm pretty sure she'll be a red wag.... she has black fins. thanks for all of the help! I got a fine mesh breeder net and put her in it in the main tank. She seems to be doing fine, and the other fish Love to "blow her kisses" (biting at the bubbles caught in the mesh). The guy at the store said it was for guppies, but it's quite large. ONce again, thanks for eveything everybody! :fish:


----------

